# Thought's on the RMR Body Kit



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Ok Vivid Racing has the RMR Body kit's for sale. What do you guys/gals think?


http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/4217_4218_4378


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Not too bad... though I hope not too many people get them, because I have about convinced myself to buy the Banshee hood...


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

A little too ricey IMO the GOAT doesnt need body kits


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Not a huge fan of the wing and the rear doesn't look much different than the 05-06 rear facia. 

The front facia does look mean with the intercooler peeking thru.


----------



## saltine (Sep 1, 2006)

the only body kit i would go with would be the OEM sport package from pontiac themselfs


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> A little too ricey IMO the GOAT doesnt need body kits


:agree


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i love it.....but its SO DAMN EXPENSIVE!

i think id keep the same front end of the GTO and pu the side skirts on and the fenders and possibly the RMR rear bumper...


----------



## NMOne (Aug 6, 2006)

Since that kit was designed with the drift car in mind, it might come off as ricey or too aggressive. That being said, here's how I would want my Goat to look:


----------



## gizmo7992 (Mar 20, 2007)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> A little too ricey IMO the GOAT doesnt need body kits


I totally agree...


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

NMOne said:


> That being said, here's how I would want my Goat to look:


:agree 

That is a pretty dope looking.


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i want the wing and side skirts but i think the front end looks ricey with the middle vertical support and the sharp angles the rear end is alright also..


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

I purchased the complete rmr kit. I have only installed the hood. The rest will get done after I install adjustable shocks in the front. I've seen pics of a yellow goat with the kit. It was ugly. On the other hand, the black silver and red one is super clean. It all depends on the paint schematics. I don't think its too ricey at all. Ricers imitate muscle cars. The gto s the real thing. I wouldn't put it on unless you can back the appearance with raw power beyond stock. If it looks faster than a shelby gt500, it damn well better be! My gto.......12.55 quarter mile at 109. I want a 12 flat before I install the kit.


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

ya the silver car looks awsome


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

The hood and the rear muffler/bumper are the only two peices u should buy. I would agree that this kit looks ricer even though the car isn't. Still wouldn't do it b/c of that reason alone. I mean glass packs used to be the sh!t right, don't hear those anymore....?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

This is the only way I would have my goat.. really like the spoiler and how they painted the flares to match the color of the car .


----------



## 1badbrazen (Apr 8, 2007)

i like the fenders


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

go to rmrproducts.com and look at the gto they have advertising the kit. its badass!


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

As for the silver goat. I like the rear spoiler and the rear bumper minus that red light in the center. As for the skirts and front end, No thank you


----------



## Street Unity Customs (May 6, 2007)

the RMR body is pretty nice and VERY nicely made, the price is a little high but the carbon fiber inserts are done TOP QUALITY, the rear wing Rodmillen pictures is no longer made nor is it available, the pieces however need a lot of prep work when they ship, which is always the case w/ any fiberglass body kit, but i figured for the price they'd come out a lot nicer then they did, also fitment is kind of a pain, the front bumper is a major PITA because of the "tear off" stock design, also if you have the stock round exhaust pipes be prepared to cut off a few inches of the carbon fiber insert in the rear bumper for it to fit (ONLY ON THE BACK SIDE) very nice kit, i agree its a bit ricey for the GTO. A good way to help get rid of the RICEY look is actually to cut the "nostrils" out of the front bumper and reglass in the stock bumper inserts, makes it look a lot nicer also the "gun metal" color they come in compliments the carbon fiber pretty well.


----------

